# Lets go Falcons!



## BleedsGreen (Jan 20, 2013)

Sitting here watching the San Fran Atlanta game, smoking some EZ Sativa. Enjoying the smell of Pepperoni bread baking in the oven.

Great way to spend Sunday!


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Jan 20, 2013)

As a serious hawks fan, I find myself rooting against the Fourty Whiners. Which is odd because I'm sitting here rooting for the team that just knocked us out of the playoffs. Whatever, fuck the whiners, go hawks! And Falcons today!


----------



## BleedsGreen (Jan 20, 2013)

I've got no dog in this fight but the wife is from GA and her family love the Falcons. You gotta love having Russel Wilson, class act so far.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Jan 20, 2013)

BleedsGreen said:


> I've got no dog in this fight but the wife is from GA and her family love the Falcons. You gotta love having Russel Wilson, class act so far.


Yeah I'm glad that guy is our future. Solid player, solid dude.


----------



## tomahawk2406 (Jan 20, 2013)

Lets go atlanta!!!!!!


----------



## Mindmelted (Jan 20, 2013)

Some bad calls against Atlanta.
Niner's got lucky as hell.


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 20, 2013)

Eh, the niners won fair n square...worst call was the challenge over ruled on Douglas catch. Great game...hope pats vs Baltimore. Is as good.


----------



## BleedsGreen (Jan 20, 2013)

Mindmelted said:


> Some bad calls against Atlanta.
> Niner's got lucky as hell.


The slap to head was hard to take a penalty there. Oh well good season! Lets go Baltimore!


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Jan 20, 2013)

holy friggin crap... what a hit. 
if anyone here is watching that pats balt game. that was borderline hard to watch. i think he got a bit more than a concussion.


----------



## rooky1985 (Jan 20, 2013)

smellzlikeskunkyum said:


> holy friggin crap... what a hit.
> if anyone here is watching that pats balt game. that was borderline hard to watch. i think he got a bit more than a concussion.


Yeah he got rocked, time for a Brady comeback as long as the NE defense holds up.


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Jan 20, 2013)

rooky1985 said:


> Yeah he got rocked, time for a Brady comeback as long as the NE defense holds up.


i mean that was like watching someone just fall out and die. not funny either like either, i feel bad for the guy. but it is a full contact sport! 

i love brady, have to... u of m but i dont think its gonna happen  balt is really mean tho, holy crap!


----------



## rooky1985 (Jan 20, 2013)

That was almost a career ender, Brady is hard not to like but it looks like that Baltimore D is gonna prevail.


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Jan 20, 2013)

damn man ryan gets his shoulder screwed up, and then the pats get knocked all over ufc style. i didnt see either coming. 

gonna be a desperate ass last 7 mins for pats fans.


----------



## rooky1985 (Jan 20, 2013)

A fast 7 minutes I'm afraid, looks like Baltimore and San Fran it will be a good match up. Baltimore is just laying some serious licks, It will be a good defensive Super Bowl I bet. Statistically I think Baltimore will have the edge on San Fran but that doesn't mean much should be a great game. As much as I don't like Baltimore just imagine how great it would be for Ray Lewis to end his career with a Lombardi.


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Jan 20, 2013)

yah know tho... the pats seem to always have issues with injuries imo. i like them, but i still see it that way. that tip was just unreal. this is one of the craziest football games ive ever watched. 
i just cant wait to see how the rules and refs get tweeked, hopefully, after the bowls and all.

i call one change. the stupid rule jim schwartz screwed up on about the challenge flag thing. he may not be greatest coach in the league but that was a dumb rule.
i also wouldnt be suprised to see more safety stuff.


----------



## Mindmelted (Jan 20, 2013)

Yay the pats are going to lose...Go home brady.....


----------



## Mindmelted (Jan 20, 2013)

And the NFL does not need anymore rules,It's almost like flag football now.


----------



## rooky1985 (Jan 20, 2013)

Deffinatley more emphasis on safety next season, Deffensive penalty overload will push teams to rely on efficient offenses to build franchises. I would not waste a bunch of money on defensive picks if the players are penalized 2/5 of the snaps, this will force teams to win games more offensively. I'm afraid the days of the Iron Curtain or 85 bears are fading quickly.


----------



## Mindmelted (Jan 20, 2013)

rooky1985 said:


> Deffinatley more emphasis on safety next season, Deffensive penalty overload will push teams to rely on efficient offenses to build franchises. I would not waste a bunch of money on defensive picks if the players are penalized 2/5 of the snaps, this will force teams to win games more offensively. I'm afraid the days of the Iron Curtain or 85 bears are fading quickly.




Which is a shame!!! They should just start wearing skirts.


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 20, 2013)

The Schwartz rule is retarded...one thing I want to see is refs can't throw flags on helmet to helmet. Hits..roughing. qb..defense less receiver..etc...let league fine player but too many bad calls changing games.


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jan 20, 2013)

In a offensive friendly league, it's refreshing to see a 2 great defensive teams in the SB. Shutting the Patriots down like that was epic. Defenses still win championships!


----------



## doublejj (Jan 20, 2013)

49ers will win it all!...........They can place the Lombardi trophy next to the World Series trophy in San Fran!


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jan 20, 2013)

doublejj said:


> 49ers will win it all!...........They can place the Lombardi trophy next to the World Series trophy in San Fran!


[video=youtube_share;7rNXP2ndT9M]http://youtu.be/7rNXP2ndT9M[/video]
I kid, I kid...


----------

